# Beetle



## Donde (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks a fine specimen, well taken.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 23, 2021)

Very good close-up shot....


----------



## Donde (Oct 23, 2021)

Beleive it is Cyclocephala fulgurata


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2021)

Wow! Fantastic shot and I love his color. Parts of him look like real gold.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 24, 2021)

Ooooh! A Golden Scarab! Very nice shot!


----------

